# Cigar Obsession Live Broadcast This Thursday Evening



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

CO is having another live broadcast, this week's guests are the owners of the boutique Cordoba & Morales Cigars.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> CO is having another live broadcast, this week's guests are the owners of the boutique Cordoba & Morales Cigars.


Hey can, you explain the steps on how to find this? Ive never used google+


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

What exactly are these live casts about?


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> What exactly are these live casts about?


I don't remember the host's name, but he sits down with the manufacturer and talks about their sticks and other cigar matters.
Has contests and giveaways sometimes too.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

defetis said:


> Hey can, you explain the steps on how to find this? Ive never used google+


Sure if you go to the CigarObsession website there will be a link to the live broadcast which is viewed live on YouTube. The format is the host Bryan Glynn sits down with a manufacturer or retail owner and they discuss the person's background, how they got in the business, their cigar line or store and then it gets opened up for live viewer questions. During the show the host and guest are smoking cigars and talking about the sticks throughout the program. They also pair sticks with different drinks and tell you what is pairing well and what is not. It usually lasts for 2 hours and they do give aways for cigars & merchandise about every 15-20 minutes usually by the viewers guessing a number selected by the guest. While there are some tools that participate in the discussion, I do enjoy having a cigar and following along on my laptop. You need to have a laptop to participate in the discussion as the technology does not yet work on mobile devices you can however just watch the event on an Ipad or tablet.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

brimy623 said:


> I don't remember the host's name, but he sits down with the manufacturer and talks about their sticks and other cigar matters.
> Has contests and giveaways sometimes too.





MDSPHOTO said:


> Sure if you go to the CigarObsession website there will be a link to the live broadcast which is viewed live on YouTube. The format is the host Bryan Glynn sits down with a manufacturer or retail owner and they discuss the person's background, how they got in the business, their cigar line or store and then it gets opened up for live viewer questions. During the show the host and guest are smoking cigars and talking about the sticks throughout the program. They also pair sticks with different drinks and tell you what is pairing well and what is not. It usually lasts for 2 hours and they do give aways for cigars & merchandise about every 15-20 minutes usually by the viewers guessing a number selected by the guest. While there are some tools that participate in the discussion, I do enjoy having a cigar and following along on my laptop. You need to have a laptop to participate in the discussion as the technology does not yet work on mobile devices you can however just watch the event on an Ipad or tablet.


Thanks for the info! Sounds interesting, I might have to check it out.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Sure if you go to the CigarObsession website there will be a link to the live broadcast which is viewed live on YouTube. The format is the host Bryan Glynn sits down with a manufacturer or retail owner and they discuss the person's background, how they got in the business, their cigar line or store and then it gets opened up for live viewer questions. During the show the host and guest are smoking cigars and talking about the sticks throughout the program. They also pair sticks with different drinks and tell you what is pairing well and what is not. It usually lasts for 2 hours and they do give aways for cigars & merchandise about every 15-20 minutes usually by the viewers guessing a number selected by the guest. While there are some tools that participate in the discussion, I do enjoy having a cigar and following along on my laptop. You need to have a laptop to participate in the discussion as the technology does not yet work on mobile devices you can however just watch the event on an Ipad or tablet.


Ive watched them, i wanna participate on google+ but not sure how, thats my question


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

defetis said:


> Ive watched them, i wanna participate on google+ but not sure how, thats my question


Ahhh. I thought since Google now owns YouTube you could connect to both via the YouTube link. You could e-mail Bryan and ask him he is pretty knowledgable about that stuff. His email is [email protected].


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching it right now. The C & M guys seem really genuine. Really nice people and you can tell he is pretty knowledgeable as well. I really like Bryan's site and have been viewing his reviews for awhile and he is great at what he does. While I don't agree with everyone of his reviews, his opinion on flavors and strength are spot on. GREAT Resource and he consistently puts up new videos almost every day. I would highly reccomend any newbies to check out his site.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Btubes18 said:


> Watching it right now. The C & M guys seem really genuine. Really nice people and you can tell he is pretty knowledgeable as well. I really like Bryan's site and have been viewing his reviews for awhile and he is great at what he does. While I don't agree with everyone of his reviews, his opinion on flavors and strength are spot on. GREAT Resource and he consistently puts up new videos almost every day. I would highly reccomend any newbies to check out his site.


Good to know it's on now.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Can't find it. Would you care to shoot a link?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Can't find it. Would you care to shoot a link?


Here's the link to the rebroadcast.

Next CO Live With Emilio Cigars


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Here's the link to the rebroadcast.
> 
> Next CO Live With Emilio Cigars


Thanks!


----------

